# Ferret found near Firth Park



## rabbitsRus (Jul 27, 2011)

I have found a friendly male ferret on Saturday evening. He wandered into my house near Firth Park on 23/07/11. Please contact me if he may belong to you, I have not put a description as I expect the owner to be able to describe him.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do you mean firth park in sheffield? 

hope you manage to find his home


----------



## rabbitsRus (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, Sorry if I wasn't very specific - I do mean Firth Park in Sheffield. I hope I can find his owner as he looks as though he has been well cared for and is extremely friendly. I have posted notices around shops in the area, as well as with the local vets. I intend to keep him for a couple of weeks but then I will have to find a new home - I have rabbits and they are not too happy with him being around.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there did used to be a ferret rescue in sheffield, but i think they have closed their doors to new arrivals
hopefully his owners will come forwards, it could very easly be a case of they got bored and let him go though 

i would love a ferret..... one day :lol:


----------

